# Vote for the Cover Girl



## hooknup (Feb 22, 2010)

We decided on four girls for the cover of the 2011 Girls of Marlin Wear Calendar. Help us decide on the cover girl.

Deidra, Lauren, Christine, or Ali

www.MarlinWear.com to vote 
__________________
Jon

Marlin Wear 
Offshore Fishing Apparel


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

all of em are pretty damn hot.


----------



## jeepfishing (Dec 6, 2005)

brain is scrambled eggs trying to pick just one


----------



## 10NKO (Aug 1, 2010)

Assuming the names are listed in order of the posted pics, I will go with Lauren (#2 pic) - remember her standing out in some of the previous pics


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

10NKO said:


> Assuming the names are listed in order of the posted pics, I will go with Lauren (#2 pic) - remember her standing out in some of the previous pics


Ditto! One of the previous pics of her is my screen saver! AWESOME!


----------



## JetSkiBrian (Jun 1, 2009)

They are all nice But I just voted for Lauren because she also looks good on a jet ski.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

lauren hands down !!!!!


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

That beautiful redhead gets my vote!!!!


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hard to pick just one, but I am going with #3.


----------



## SurFeesher (May 5, 2010)

#2 hands down. #3 bottoms up


----------



## ellisgc2000 (Jun 6, 2005)

The Redhead


----------



## sgtcupps (Sep 28, 2009)

the 1st one brian ...oh yeah i bought a shirt too


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

The first chick. Hands down


----------



## ketch69 (Jul 8, 2001)

I wanna know if any of them have caught a Marlin? I vote for the one that has caught the largest.


Dean


----------



## beach_chic (Sep 1, 2007)

*Christine!!*

#3 - Christine gets my vote. She just has that "freak in the bed" look in her eyes.. I would let her ravage my body in ways no man could ever do!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

wow


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

And all these old fishermen thought they had the "shock & awe" covered .......

Thanks for the laugh, I'm now wiping off my monitor ...........


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

NTKG said:


> wow


Ditto!!!


----------



## hooknup (Feb 22, 2010)

The voting was so close between Diedra and Lauren that we have extended the voting for these two to determine a winner.



http://www.marlinwear.com/


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

I'm hoping Brian can get some pics regarding post#15....the R


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

the rhondel said:


> I'm hoping Brian can get some pics regarding post#15....the R


I would check out the pics too...


----------



## hooknup (Feb 22, 2010)

Here is Ali's video for you guys to enjoy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ys0-o6f7daI


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Deidra!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

thx hooknup...just what I needed to warm me up on a chilly day......I think I'll go chop some firewood for tonight....the R


----------



## beach_chic (Sep 1, 2007)

Ali is a very beautiful women, as are all of the girls, but Christine still has my vote. I see her pictures in my head all the time. I would be delighted to share the experience of taking pictures with her or any of them for the world to see. No shame in showing what God has given us. Women are beautiful and I find myself very attracted to them. It would be so much fun to be on that boat with them. I may not be as pretty as these ladies but i make up for it in other ways. Is there any way I could become part of these photo shoots in the future? I would have to tighten up on my abs and tan. It would be an experience we all would never forget.


----------



## bendingrod (Aug 18, 2008)

beach chic.. god made women...you women are men's desire, women are beauty all shapes, sizes, colors..amen..god bless the female anatomy with its natural beauty


----------



## beach_chic (Sep 1, 2007)

bendingrod said:


> beach chic.. god made women...you women are men's desire, women are beauty all shapes, sizes, colors..amen..god bless the female anatomy with its natural beauty


You said it bendingrod! I wish all men had that perception. Having said that, either man or women has their own likes or dislikes. I meet so many men that are so focused on like supermodel features. Women see a different side of things when looking at another women in all her beauty..


----------



## bendingrod (Aug 18, 2008)

i know what you mean about "the supermodel look," there are genes that come into affect and its beautiful to see the female as a whole and pinpoint the beauty of that individual besides the inner self. Of course society has us thinking measurements of certain body parts have to be exact to be seen as a model...There are men out there that love the physicality of women but obviously its more than jus tthat..but when looking upon the physical part..there are some of us that LOVE Bones and Voluptous hips....LOVE pale and brown


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

When ya get my age and shape ya look for one thing in a woman,,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
A PULSE


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Steve....a pulse?.....ya sure....I'm just sayin'...I've heard stories.......the R


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Beating a dead horse comes to mind


----------



## hooknup (Feb 22, 2010)

beach Chic this is for you. We would love to have you part of a photoshoot. Send an email to [email protected] and we can talk about it. We do group fishing trips as well with everyone.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pC8OiRJzJCk


----------



## 757 Fire (Jan 22, 2010)

hooknup said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pC8OiRJzJCk


Is that Brians jetski and him taking a quick pic in the background in the first 30 seconds you little peeping tom lol.


----------



## hooknup (Feb 22, 2010)

Yes that is Brian. He was our "on the water" photographer. He got some great shots! He also got some shots of some of the girls on his ski which I'm sure he will share with you.


----------

